# Dutch's Wicked Beans Just Because



## tom c (Dec 4, 2011)

I was in the mode and the wife was nice enough to start a batch while I was working the yard.








All I had to do was fire up my warm oven.


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 4, 2011)

looks great can'y wait to see the results. love me some beans :drool


----------



## tom c (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## nwdave (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice looking serving of beans.

My version of Dutche's Beans is so popular, I know that I have to take it whenever it's "Q" time.  When every I do ribs, there's a pan of beans below to catch the drippings off the ribs.  Also when I trim the ribs, all the meat trimmings get browned in a skillet then tossed into the beans as well.  I usually leave the beans in for the same time period as the Ribs. I don't know if it's possible to overcook beans. The beans get that nice thick layer of smoke, juices from the ribs (or any pork for that matter).  Just before serving, I stir that "nice stuff" into the beans.  Shoot, now I'm hungry for some beans.

Once, I caught some kids picking the pineapple chunks out before the adults had a chance to get at 'em, so the next time I used 1 can of chunks and 1 can of crushed pineapple and all the juice too. 

The nice thing about these beans is you can change it up anyway you please.  Another bean dish to look at would be garbage beans.  In fact there's so many bean variations, you could do a different one each time.


----------



## shhaker (Dec 5, 2011)

looks awesome....make me want to smoke some up today!


----------



## tom c (Dec 5, 2011)

NWDave said:


> Nice looking serving of beans.
> 
> My version of Dutche's Beans is so popular, I know that I have to take it whenever it's "Q" time.  When every I do ribs, there's a pan of beans below to catch the drippings off the ribs.  Also when I trim the ribs, all the meat trimmings get browned in a skillet then tossed into the beans as well.  I usually leave the beans in for the same time period as the Ribs. I don't know if it's possible to overcook beans. The beans get that nice thick layer of smoke, juices from the ribs (or any pork for that matter).  Just before serving, I stir that "nice stuff" into the beans.  Shoot, now I'm hungry for some beans.
> 
> ...


When ever I do ribs, I take the trimming and smoke them, and put them away for the next time I do beans.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 5, 2011)

Can't hardly smoke anything around here without a pan of beans in there too.


----------



## cdldriver (Apr 19, 2012)

whats the recipe.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 19, 2012)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans


----------



## eman (Apr 19, 2012)

Tom C said:


> When ever I do ribs, I take the trimming and smoke them, and put them away for the next time I do beans.


THIS ^ THIS ^ THIS ^^^^ Also i save the trimmings from any type of bacon i do to add to them wicked beans.


----------

